# What's the deal with Tensaw



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Fished all afternoon today on a falling tide and had to work very hard for 4 fish. Just a few years agoin April you could throw almost anything and be almost certain of catching your limit.


----------



## kks (Aug 22, 2008)

first let me start out saying that tensaw is nothing like it used to be you are correct, ivan and katrina destroyed the grass and without the grass makes the fish scatter and are very hard to catch, second thing is alabama must have some kind of problem with trying to make tensaw a better fishery, they impose size limits and restrict the number of largemouth bass kept in a number of alabama lakes, ive been over there before and the bream fisherman were keeping 10 bass a piece and they wouldnt have a one over 10-11 inches


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i plan on headin over there sometime soon and fishin Miffin and ***** Lake. i used to have a few nice brush piles in Miffin that held tons of fish. hopefully theyre still there. keep the reporst coming


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (4/25/2009)*i plan on headin over there sometime soon and fishin Miffin and ***** Lake. i used to have a few nice brush piles in Miffin that held tons of fish. hopefully theyre still there. keep the reporst coming


exactly!! ***** lake gets pounded by fisherman but you can still catch some fish in there. mifflin hass always got fish in it somewhere. i like to fish the tensaw. maybe going tonight to go jug some catfish up.


----------

